
Distraction-free smartphone sneak peek (Siempo) - samat
https://medium.com/@getsiempo/siempo-experiences-a-sneak-peak-f01ca74056e6
======
samat
I've been following this guys from day one. Excited they are launching
kickstarter campaign in a few days.

